# fırsatım olmadı



## vatrahos

"henüz ... [fiil] fırsatım olmadı" deyiminde, "-me" mi yoksa "-meye" mi kullanılmalı? Yani, "henüz hiç düşünme fırsatım olmadı" mı yoksa "henüz hiç düşünmeye fırsatım olmadı" doğru? ikisi de mi?

bu deyimi soruya dönüştürürken, "henüz" mü, yoksa "halâ" sözcüğü mü kullanılıyor? Yardım ve düzeltmeleriniz için teşekkür ederim!


----------



## Rallino

Henüz hiç düşünme fırsatım olmadı.
Henüz hiç düşünmeye fırsatım olmadı.

Bunların ikisi de doğru gibi; fakat sanırım ikinci cümlede küçük bir değişiklik yaparsak kulağa daha hoş gelecek: Henüz düşünmeye *hiç* fırsatım olmadı.

Soruya dönüştürürken derken şunu kastediyorsan:

Henüz düşünmeye fırsatın olmadı mı?
Hâlâ düşünmeye fırsatın olmadı mı?

Bunlar dilbilgisel açıdan doğru; ancak ben aşağıdaki şekilde söylemeyi tercih ederim:

Hâlâ düşünmeye fırsat bulamadın mı?


----------



## vatrahos

Yani, "[senin] henüz kitabı okuma fırsatın oldu mu?" cümlesinde henüz sözcüğü doğru mu? "halâ kitabı okuma fırsatın oldu mu" olarak cümle daha uygun mu, yoksa yanlış mı?


----------



## vatrahos

A, teşekkür ederim. "bulmak" "olmak" fiili yerine ilk cümlede kullanılabiliyor mu? Yani, "henüz ... fırsat bulmadım."


----------



## Rallino

vatrahos said:


> Yani, "[senin] henüz kitabı okuma fırsatın oldu mu?" cümlesinde henüz sözcüğü doğru mu? "halâ kitabı okuma fırsatın oldu mu" olarak cümle daha uygun mu, yoksa yanlış mı?



Henüz = yet, We use "yet" in positive sentences in english like: have you done it yet? is it friday yet?...But in turkish it's so rare, we'd rather say "until now" --> şimdiye kadar.

Şimdiye kadar kitabı okuma fırsatın oldu mu?

If the verb is negative, then "henüz" is perfect.

*Henüz* kitabı okuma fırsatın ol*ma*dı mı?

Hâlâ -iki a'nın üzerinde de düzeltme işareti var, geçmiş zamanda kullanılacaksa, fiil olumsuz olmak zorunda; yoksa cümle anlamsız oluyor.

"Ödevi hâlâ yapmadım"  diyebiliriz; ama:

"Ödevi hâlâ yaptım" cümlesi anlamlı değil.

hâlâ = still
henüz / şimdiye kadar = yet

Bu yüzden:

*1. Henüz* kitabı okuma fırsatın olmadı mı? = Haven't you had the opportunity to read the book *yet*? ( negative verb, henüz is ok to use.)

*2. Hâlâ* kitabı okuma fırsatın olmadı mı? = Haven't you *still* had the opportunity to read the book? (negative verb, hâlâ is ok to use)

*3. *Şimdiye kadar kitabı okuma fırsatın oldu mu? = Have you had the opportunity to read the book until now? (Positive verb, thus, henüz doesn't fit here)


Bulmak and olmak are interchangeable here:

fırsatım olmadı = fırsat bul*a*madım


----------



## Volcano

vatrahos said:


> Yani, "[senin] henüz kitabı okuma fırsatın oldu mu?" cümlesinde henüz sözcüğü doğru mu? "halâ kitabı okuma fırsatın oldu mu" olarak cümle daha uygun mu, yoksa yanlış mı?



*I would say:

-Kitabı okuma fırsatın oldu mu?*

*-Henüz olmadı.*


----------



## altruist

vatrahos cümlenin fiiline soru sorarak bu işi daha basit hale getirebilirsin.
A: Bu işi yapma/yapmaya fırsatım olmadı. 
B:Ne fırsatım olmadı?
C: Neye fırsatım olmadı?

Yukarıda gördüğün gibi B'deki soru fırsatı olmak birleşik fiili için eksik duruyor çünkü bu fiilimiz nesne alan yani geçişli bir fiil. Bu sebeple -ma/me fırsatım yerine -maya/meye fırsatım kalıbı daha uygun. Fakat şunu da belirtmek isterim ki diğeri de kullanılmıyor değil. Sadece dilbilimsel olarak bunu söylüyorum.


----------



## ayşegül

vatrahos said:


> Yani, "[senin] henüz kitabı okuma fırsatın oldu mu?" cümlesinde henüz sözcüğü doğru mu? "halâ kitabı okuma fırsatın oldu mu" olarak cümle daha uygun mu, yoksa yanlış mı?


 
Arkadaş güzel bir şekilde açıklamış ama ben bir kaç şey de eklemek istiyorum...


kitabı okuma fırsatın oldu mu?/Kitabı okumaya fırsatın oldu mu?_
böyle bir soruya henüz cevabı çok nazik kaçıyor ....Bana böyle bir soru sorulsa ben(günlük konuşmada) :

--yok ya nerde?
--yok daha okumadım
--yok

derdim...Henüz kullanacağım en son kelime olurdu yani...


----------

